# [DEV] MPRG8960.HEX (Wanted)



## E:V:A (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi,

I'm looking for a copy of the OEM Bootloader file called _*MPRG8960.HEX*_, it may be part of some custom ROMs used for Qualcomm Snapdragon S 4 (MSM8960) based devices. There seem to be something on various Chinese sites, but I can't read Chinese...

This file is very important in case we would like to build our own unlocked bootloader images in the near future.

It is also used in some Qualcomm software...

Any help with this would be very much appreciated!


----------

